# June '09 Photo Challenge - "Window to the Soul"



## Chris of Arabia

Hi everyone, 

Thanks to those who took part in the May challenge, let's see how the vote goes this time.

The Photo Challenge this month is on the theme *"Window to the Soul"*

*EDIT: Prizes, we have prizes. To the winner of the vote will go a $25.00 Amazon voucher courtesy of the TPF owners.*

For all those who wish to participate in this challenge please take a moment to read through the following: 

- The deadline for submissions is 30 June 2009
- The image can be no larger then *150KB**
- *Include your forum username* when submitting
- The attached photo must be in the form of a *.jpg*
- Please *keep your photo anonymous* (no distinguishing watermarks, and no photos that have been posted previously on the forum)
- Submit *no more than one photo*
- If you wish you may include a title when submitting your photo (please ensure that the attached photo is renamed as the chosen title)
- The *form must also be included* when submitting the photo
- The forum Admins and Moderators reserve the right to exclude or remove any photo solely at their discretion
- The forum Admins and Moderators reserve the right to decide the winner of the photo challenge
- All submitted photos will be posted, along with a poll, in a new thread within the first week of the following month
- Once created, *the voting poll will last for 7 days* before it closes automatically


>>>>>>>>>> Copy and Paste this into your submission email <<<<<<<<<<

*ThePhotoForum.com Username:*
**Photo Title (optional):*
*[NEW] Photo location (city, country)*:
*Is the attached photo 150KB or less? Y/N*
*Is the attached photo a jpeg? Y/N*
*Has this photo been posted before? Y/N*
*Please submit only one photo per challenge.*
*Please enter your email subject as "June '09 Challenge Submission"*

*Please ensure that the attached photo is named the title you wish it to have otherwise the title will not be used.
.................................................. .................................................. ...

Please email your photo to photochallenge@thephotoforum.com and remember to enter the subject as indicated.

All photos must include the form when submitted. Just copy and paste it into your email. This will ensure that no mistakes are made when photos are submitted and therefore, hopefully, no photos are excluded. If the form is not included in the submission email the photo will not be included in the challenge gallery and voting process. 

There is more important information regarding rules and procedures located in the FAQ section. We highly recommend that you take the time to read these FAQs.

Good luck to everyone and have fun with this challenge!

**150KB* will be taken as the &#8220;size on disk&#8221; and not the actual file size. Also some email programs consider 1KB=1000Bytes as oppposed to 1KB=1024Bytes. When these programs calculate attachment size they will often read larger then they actually are. To be safe we recommend a target size of about 140KB so that once sent it does not go over *150KB*.​


----------



## Ecas32

ooh this one seems hard... i'll be interested in seeing the other entries.

im still trying to figure out what it means  lol


----------



## Chris of Arabia

A clue

PS. I'd not seen this before I set the Challenge up.


----------



## Antarctican

Although the expression is 'the eyes are the window to the soul', I can think of a few other ways to interpret "window to the soul". Now whether I can convey it photographically is another matter!


----------



## Peniole

Darn it I had a nice twist on that one. Too bad it's already posted to the forum. Hey Chris, ok to post it here to give some people more ideas than just eye shots?

Hi Anti :salute:


EDIT, some religious overtones as a twist...


----------



## Chris of Arabia

I've already got two other twists on it that have nothing to do with eyes, so go ahead.


----------



## Spinach

This ones gonna be hard....specialy since the camera isnt mine. Pretty stoked on it! And I ain't gonna be doing eyes.


----------



## Spinach

mmm actually i may...doubtful though, i have ideas already! Are photoshops allowed as long as you take all the pictures involved yourself?


----------



## Chris of Arabia

So long as the photos are all yours, then I'd say that was OK.


----------



## Antarctican

(Hiya Peniole!)

/hijack


----------



## Spinach

Chris of Arabia said:


> So long as the photos are all yours, then I'd say that was OK.


Sick man! I know exactly what imma do


----------



## kwik

Very interesting idea.  I never thought of eyes at first when I saw this.  I guess that's the good thing about photography.  It's all in what we interpret.  I have a few ideas and I'll be throwing mine in there!


----------



## nrois02

kwik i thought the same thing. first time doing this and it falls in the month i was born! we will see how this challenge goes! also say if your photo isnt a winner than can you post it up after in the forums?


----------



## Chris of Arabia

nrois02 said:


> also say if your photo isnt a winner than can you post it up after in the forums?



Absolutely. You may then learn why people either did (or did not) vote for it.


----------



## Spinach

Chris of Arabia said:


> nrois02 said:
> 
> 
> 
> also say if your photo isnt a winner than can you post it up after in the forums?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Absolutely. You may then learn why people either did (or did not) vote for it.
Click to expand...

Thats a really good idea....
Just out of curiousity is it possible to get people to comment on your pictures?


----------



## DSPhotography

Eyes were the first thing I thought of when I read this, though I'm sure I could stew up some other ideas. I may enter this one if I can finish setting up my darkroom before the end of the month. No local B&W processing except one place that feels he can charge $30 per roll (no prints). There is one place in Columbia, SC that only charges $5 and you get to do it yourself, but that's an hour away from me, so yeah. We'll see how things play out.

I actually came up with a pretty cool idea while typing this lol


----------



## Marea

This is a great idea - Can't wait to see all the submissions!


----------



## Chris of Arabia

Prize info added above ^^^


----------



## Hermie

I emailed a submission titled "Can Hunter" under the username Cani Lupine from the email canislupusanimi@yahoo.com, but since that account was wrongfully banned, would I need to resend it, or would you just associate it with my currrent username?


----------



## Chris of Arabia

I can do that. You might want to rethink you sig though - I suspect it may have been what got the other account banned. Provide the link by all means, but the rest of it is another matter.


----------



## Hermie

Actually, I got a PM from the admin, and he said I posted the link to my personal gallery and said I was selling the pictures in the Marketplace area, which I thought that was for. But apparently, it's a bannable offense. Makes no sense.

I'll change my sig right now, though.


----------



## almaass

I know one eye is out of focus and it's far from professional, but I love this picture because it's my son and I am totally new to photography.  And it is definitely the window to my soul.


----------



## Josh66

Hermie said:


> Actually, I got a PM from the admin, and he said I posted the link to my personal gallery and said I was selling the pictures in the Marketplace area, which I thought that was for. But apparently, it's a bannable offense. Makes no sense.
> 
> I'll change my sig right now, though.



I think that area is mostly for selling gear.  I didn't know you couldn't post links to your gallery...


----------



## Hermie

Oh, if it's for gear, that makes a lot more sense. Thanks! ^^;


----------



## i paolo

I can't wait to see where some people go with this.


----------



## mischief

I just recently submitted my photo. Hopefully it will be okay since I just joined the forum like an hour ago.


----------



## Roy Hubbard

I sent an email from me@royhubbard.com with a photo titled "What the Light Reveals" a day or two ago and I haven't gotten a confirmation yet.  I know it's really soon to be worried about that, but I just found out I've been put on an email blacklist and being that the deadline is today I want to make sure my submission was received. 

Is it alright if I resubmit from my gmail account?


----------



## Chris of Arabia

Roy Hubbard said:


> and I haven't gotten a confirmation yet.



Neither does anyone else, but yes I do have it - it won't though go up with a title, because you've now identified yourself as having submitted it - time for a rule check there I think


----------



## Roy Hubbard

Chris of Arabia said:


> Roy Hubbard said:
> 
> 
> 
> and I haven't gotten a confirmation yet.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neither does anyone else, but yes I do have it - it won't though go up with a title, because you've now identified yourself as having submitted it - time for a rule check there I think
Click to expand...


That really should have spoken for itself. I'd pledge not to post anymore in the wee hours, but thatd probably be the end of my participation here


----------



## photonuts

Chris, how many entries have you gotten?


----------



## F1RacerRR

Any idea when the June entries are going up and we can get the July topic ?


----------



## Chris of Arabia

Sometime over the next 24 hours - it's weekend over here now, so I have a little free time.


----------



## Chris of Arabia

@Photonuts: Just about to go and find out.

Anyway, the new challenge is up and this one is over - the June voting poll will be up in a little while.


----------



## Chris of Arabia

Chris of Arabia said:


> the June voting poll will be up in a little while.



OK, seems that something has changed in the gallery, so I'll be having to wait until I get some admin support to get me where I need to be. Please bear with me.


----------



## mischief

Just wondering. How are the entries going?


----------



## nrois02

damn! i completely forgot about this! grr. theres this months challenge though.


----------



## Chris of Arabia

mischief said:


> Just wondering. How are the entries going?



Entries finished on 30 June - the Voting Poll is here


----------

